# يا مسترجلين ياا



## marcelino (12 مايو 2011)

*برغم كسلى الشديد من الكتابه + ارهاقى قررت اكتب لانى مأجل الموضوع من زمان لانى مش بعرف اكتب او اخرج اللى جوايا بشكل صحيح 

بس هقول اللى اقدر اكتبه والموضوع مفتوح للجميع يضيفوا .. أكيد فى أجدر منى بكتير فى الكتابه ,, المهم 

الــرقه !!

الصفه الفظيعه اللى انا وغيرى كتير بنعشقها ..

ليه مش بنشوف بنات رقيقه ؟ ليه لازم نلاقى نسبه استرجال حتى ولو بسيطه بس موجودة

ليه الصفه دى اختفت وبقى اللى يتكلم عنها يضحكوا عليه !!

مافيش واحدة تيجى تقولى اصلى اللى بيحصل والمعاكسات والشباب والكلام دة دى صفه بتتوجد فى شخصيتك من ساعه ما تتولدى ..

ليه فى حياتى كلها مشوفتش غير واحدة او اتنين بس تنطبق عليهم الرقه الكامله

ليه مش العكس؟ ليه مش كل البنات رقيقه ونسبه قليله اوى هى اللى مسترجله وشاذه؟

ليه بشوف ولاد اكثر رقه واحساسا عن بنات كتير ؟ ليه البنت بتعيش فى صفات جنس غير نوعها ؟

عارفين طيب الرقه عامله ازاى ؟ انا هقول اللى حاسه :

النبت الرقيقه بتشبه الملاك بالظبط .. رقيقه على طول لا تصطنع .. متعصبه بتزعق بتعيط بتضحك بردو رقيقه 

بنات كتير   نسألهم عن الرقه بيضحكوا ضحكه معينه تعنى : هو فى رقه دلوقتى يا أهبل ؟

وخلى بالكم الشكل الجميل الذى تنقصه الرقه لا يعنى شئ ولا ليه اى لازمه

بالعكس الرقه ممكن تغطى عيوب كتيرة اوى زى الشكل وحاجات كتير

كتير اوى ننخدع بمظهر بنت جذاب : لبس شيك هدوء جمال يعنى كل ما تتمناه فى انثى ولكن استنى عصبها كدة او نرفزها واتفرج على اللى هايحصل ممكن تكون اللى بتبيع خضار فى الشارع وهدومها مش نضيفه بتتكلم احسن من الشيك دى وأرق منها ..

الرقه مش شكل ولا لبس ولا مظهر خالص .. الرقه نابعه من الروح فكل تصرفات الشخص هتكون رقيقه وجذابه 

صدقونى شوفت بنات كتير مش حلوين خالص .. بس جذابين بشكل غير عادى 

فى رأيي : البنت اللى مش رقيقه لا تعتبر بنت على رأى قداسه البابا لما هى مش رقيقه فرقت ايه عن الراجل ؟

بل بالعكس فى رجاله كتير مشاعرهم حساسه ورقيقه ..

بشبه البنت الرقيقه بالملاك . ملاك بجد مش لاقى وصف أدق من كدة .. يمكن لانى شوفت ملايكه بس مش كتير .. قليلين اوى .. فــ ليه قليلين ؟؟ 

فى كلام كتير بس مش عارف .. اللى عنده حاجه يزيعها ويبدع  
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مايو 2011)

> بنات كتير نسألهم عن الرقه بيضحكوا ضحكه معينه تعنى : هو فى رقه دلوقتى يا أهبل ؟



ههههههههههه هو ده بالضبط

اولا فعلا المجتمع مش عايز كده

لازم تبقى رقيقة فى وقت وجدعة فى وقت

مينفعش تبقى سايحة على نفسها كده عللى طول مش هتعرف تعيش

المجتمع كله تركيبته اتغيرت واحنا بنتغير معاه

كونكوا بقى حطتونا فى اطار معين الرقيقة على طووول دى مشكلتكوا هههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

وايه مفهوم الرقه عندك يا استاذ مارسيلينو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من ناحيه الشكل ولا تعامل ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 مايو 2011)

*انا قريت موضوعك *
*بس  مش عارفة اعلق علية بصراحة *
*بس صدقنى فى بنات رقيقة كتييييير*
*ممكن يكون انت فى نطاق شغلك قابلت بنات مش موجودة فيهم الصفة دى *
*ومش رقيقة زى ما انت كاتب *
*لاكن اطمن متقلقكش لسة الدنيا بخير وفى بنات كتيرة محترمة ورقيقة *

*متابعة الموضوع *
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## marcelino (12 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه هو ده بالضبط
> 
> اولا فعلا المجتمع مش عايز كده
> 
> ...




*هههههه رد متوقع يا حلوة leasantr
*​


----------



## marcelino (12 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> وايه مفهوم الرقه عندك يا استاذ مارسيلينو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> من ناحيه الشكل ولا تعامل ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*
بعد كل الكلام دة جايه تسألى ايه مفهوم الرقه عندى ؟؟؟ ايه انتى قريتى العنوان بس ولا ايه هههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مايو 2011)

> هههههه رد متوقع يا حلوة



طبعا لانه الصح :a63::a63:


----------



## marcelino (12 مايو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا قريت موضوعك *
> *بس  مش عارفة اعلق علية بصراحة *
> *بس صدقنى فى بنات رقيقة كتييييير*
> *ممكن يكون انت فى نطاق شغلك قابلت بنات مش موجودة فيهم الصفة دى *
> ...




*ههههههه عسل يا ماناااااااا بحسك رقيقه بجد 

يمكن كلامك صح بس انا بتكلم بصفه عامه يعنى مضيقتش دائرة البحث فى مجال شغلى بس انا بتكلم عامه شغل جامعه شارع كنيسه نت .. الخ
*​


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *بعد كل الكلام دة جايه تسألى ايه مفهوم الرقه عندى ؟؟؟ ايه انتى قريتى العنوان بس ولا ايه هههههههه*​


 
هههههههههه

قريتوا كلمه كلمه 
بس دايما يقولوا شكلها عامل زى الملايكه 
انت بتقول فى عصبيتها فى ضحكها بردوا رقيقه 
يعنى ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى عايزه تعريف معين للرقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (12 مايو 2011)

ياعم مش لما يبقى فيه بنات تبقى تدور على الرقة
الا كلهم يخويا نفخ و كاوتش و طقم سنان و لينسيز و بتاع و نعناع و حجات غريبة
و من غير كل ده لو شفتها تفتكرها واحد صحبك و يمكن يكون بواب عمارتكم احلى منها كمان
يا راجل بلا بنات بلا بتاع انا بس ان شاء المولى عز و فز هسافر استوردلكم موزز اوربي على امريكانى على استرالى حاجة كده فرز اول و مش بتحتاج فلوس ولا مهر ولا شقة ولا حاجة
تدوس على الزرار تشتغل
تضربها على قفاها تقولك بابا و ماما 
و بتشتغل بشاحن نوكيا و معاها بطاريتين


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> ياعم مش لما يبقى فيه بنات تبقى تدور على الرقة
> الا كلهم يخويا نفخ و كاوتش و طقم سنان و لينسيز و بتاع و نعناع و حجات غريبة
> و من غير كل ده لو شفتها تفتكرها واحد صحبك و يمكن يكون بواب عمارتكم احلى منها كمان
> يا راجل بلا بنات بلا بتاع انا بس ان شاء المولى عز و فز هسافر استوردلكم موزز اوربي على امريكانى على استرالى حاجة كده فرز اول و مش بتحتاج فلوس ولا مهر ولا شقة ولا حاجة
> ...


 
ابقى هات منها ولاد كماااااااااااااان مش بنات 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (12 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ابقى هات منها ولاد كماااااااااااااان مش بنات
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




للاسف الشركة منزلتش غير موديل واحد للولاد و سحبتو من السوق بعد ما قتل البنات اللى تخنقه


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 مايو 2011)

*ايه التشائمـ دة يا ميلو *
*لسه فى بناتيت عثليات ،، اتفائل *
*مشعارفهـ اعلق ،، الموضوع صعب اوى ^_^*
*تيب بص من اجمل صفات المراءه هى الرقه لانها بتدل على انوثتها*
*فى ظل هوجه المراءه زى الرجل فى كل شئ خلى البنت توصل لمرحله*
*تتكلم زى الراجل وتتخلى عن انوثتها ( تركنها  جنب الجركن ^_^ ) *
*المشكله دى صابت ناس كتير لكن ،، مازال فى بنات ثكر سدقنى *
*بس انت لسه مقابلتهومش  ممممممم *
*مشعارفه اقول حاجه تانى بقى موضوع محرج *​


----------



## marcelino (12 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعا لانه الصح :a63::a63:




*صح مين يا ام صح انتى :t31:
*​


----------



## Scofield (12 مايو 2011)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *ايه التشائمـ دة يا ميلو *
> *لسه فى بناتيت عثليات ،، اتفائل *
> *مشعارفهـ اعلق ،، الموضوع صعب اوى ^_^*
> *تيب بص من اجمل صفات المراءه هى الرقه لانها بتدل على انوثتها*
> ...



اممممممم انتى يا حجة اللى بتتكلمى عن الرقة و لسة وكلالك عيلين اولت امبارح بعد ما طبختيهم مع طبق رز و فتة


----------



## besm alslib (12 مايو 2011)

*طب وانتو عايزينها رقيقه ليه يعني *

*ايه الغايه او السبب *

*البنت الرقيقه  زي ما انت بتقول بتكون رقيقه بمشاعرها باسلوبها ودي ومن الاخر سهل جدا الضحك عليها*

*اي واحد هيقولها كم كلمه حلوين او يزغلل عينيه شويه اوووووبس طبت خلاص*

*زمان الرقه كانت موجوده ومطلوبه لان الشعب كان غير دلوقت مكانش في الشر اللي موجود هلا اكيد كان في بس قليل اووووي*

*برايي الشخصي الصفه اللي فعلا لازم تتوجد باي بنت هي الانوثه مش الرقه *

*لان الرقه هي ضعف اما الانوثه هي قوة *

*طبعا هو رايي الشخصي اللي اشك انه هيعجب اي حد هههههههههههه*


*حاولت اختصر الكلام اد مقدر عشان محدش يزهق هههههههههه*

*شكرا مارسلينو على الموضوع دمه خفيف*​


----------



## marcelino (12 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> قريتوا كلمه كلمه
> بس دايما يقولوا شكلها عامل زى الملايكه
> ...




*المشكله ان دى احاسيس جوايا بس هحاول افهمك

بصى الرقه فى كل الظروف حتى لو بتزعقى وصوتك عالى بردو رقيقه
لان دى صفه موجودة فيكي بزعيقك او عصبيتك هتخرج فى شكل رقيق

ياربى انا اللى بشرح لبنت تبقى رقيقه ازاى هههههههههه
*​


----------



## Scofield (12 مايو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *طب وانتو عايزينها رقيقه ليه يعني *
> 
> *ايه الغايه او السبب *
> 
> ...



هى قبل الانوثة لازم اصلا يبقى فيه بنت مش انوثة وهى مسترجلة و متعرفيلهاش راجل من بنت
الشعب يريد تغير النسوان:smi411:


----------



## besm alslib (12 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> هى قبل الانوثة لازم اصلا يبقى فيه بنت مش انوثة وهى مسترجلة و متعرفيلهاش راجل من بنت
> الشعب يريد تغير النسوان:smi411:



*يااااااااااا ريت اهي النسوان ترتاح منكم هههههههههه*

*بجد يااااااا ريت*
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 مايو 2011)

*محروق انا من الموضووووووووووووووووووووووع دةةةةة
وبتعامل من فترة كدة مع واحد صاحبي ، رغم انو المفروض انثى !

خليني ساكت يابني 

*


----------



## marcelino (12 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> ياعم مش لما يبقى فيه بنات تبقى تدور على الرقة
> الا كلهم يخويا نفخ و كاوتش و طقم سنان و لينسيز و بتاع و نعناع و حجات غريبة
> و من غير كل ده لو شفتها تفتكرها واحد صحبك و يمكن يكون بواب عمارتكم احلى منها كمان
> يا راجل بلا بنات بلا بتاع انا بس ان شاء المولى عز و فز هسافر استوردلكم موزز اوربي على امريكانى على استرالى حاجة كده فرز اول و مش بتحتاج فلوس ولا مهر ولا شقة ولا حاجة
> ...




*ههههههههه ياعم بدل ما نستورد نصلح اللى هنا ولنا الاجر والثواب :cry2:
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> اممممممم انتى يا حجة اللى بتتكلمى عن الرقة و لسة وكلالك عيلين اولت امبارح بعد ما طبختيهم مع طبق رز و فتة



*اثلا انيت حشه مش تفهم فى الرقه امشى بقى امشى *
*مش يقول عتس الا مش يعرف :act23:*
​


----------



## Scofield (12 مايو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *يااااااااااا ريت اهي النسوان ترتاح منكم هههههههههه*
> 
> *بجد يااااااا ريت*
> ​



وانتى الصادقة احنا اللى نرتاح عموما الطلبية جاية فى الكونتينر و خلاص قربت توصل الجمرك و تتفرغ و نعملها تخليص جمركى و نبتدى التوزيع
ومش هتلاقو زباين مننا تانى خلاص:a63:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 مايو 2011)

قريت موضوعك اكتر من مره
حاولت ادافع عن كلمة رقه عند البنت وقفت عند مواقف كتيره 
شوفتها حسيت فيها ان اه البنات مبقتش رقيقه 
مش عارفه ايه هو السبب بجد
يمكن عشان البنت من كتر ما  لقت كلمة رجوله منعدمه عند الراجل استرجلت هيا 
ومبقتش لاقيه اللي بدور عليه في الولد
عشان كده مبقاش فارق معاها 
بس ده مش معناه ان مفيش بنات رقيقه خالص والرقه انعدمت عندهم لا
في اكيد 
بس احنا بقينا ف زمن البنت بطالب تكون زي الولد وف كل شيئ
بتخرج بتشتغل  و و و و   يعني زيها زي الراجل في الاعمال
يبقى هنا حاجات كتيره اوي سلبت البت رقتها ومبقتش بتظهرها 
مع ان اي بنت جواها رقيقه ولو عايزه تبينها هتبينها
بس فيين اللي  ينفع البنت تكون معاه رقيقه
مش عارفه بجد 
ميرسي لموضوعك


----------



## marcelino (12 مايو 2011)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *ايه التشائمـ دة يا ميلو *
> *لسه فى بناتيت عثليات ،، اتفائل *
> *مشعارفهـ اعلق ،، الموضوع صعب اوى ^_^*
> *تيب بص من اجمل صفات المراءه هى الرقه لانها بتدل على انوثتها*
> ...



*ههههههههه طيب وريني شويه منهم الحلوين دول :hlp:
*​


----------



## besm alslib (12 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> وانتى الصادقة احنا اللى نرتاح عموما الطلبية جاية فى الكونتينر و خلاص قربت توصل الجمرك و تتفرغ و نعملها تخليص جمركى و نبتدى التوزيع
> ومش هتلاقو زباين مننا تانى خلاص:a63:



*قولي هتوصل امتى بالظبط عشان انا هشعل شمعه على حس الموضوع ده *

*عشان تتوفقو فيه ونخلص منكم هههههههههههه*
​


----------



## Scofield (12 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه ياعم بدل ما نستورد نصلح اللى هنا ولنا الاجر والثواب :cry2:
> *​



يبنى التصليح بيكلف اكتر و نتياجه مش حلوة
كان فيه اعلان زمان بيقولك دمر حمامك القديم و اشترى واحد جديد
اهو احنا هنلمهم كده فى شوال و نرميهم فى اى حتة بعيد
و نستقبل الموديل الجديد ده انا سامع انه فيه تتش و بلوتوث و واى فاى كمان و كاميرتين كل كاميرا 700 ميجا بيكسل يعنى هتاخد موزز زووووم
مش ابو اريال القديم اللى عندنا ده


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 مايو 2011)

*حـــــرام ـ،، يبنات احنا رقيقين هما الا بيوهمونا اننا مش كدة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه ياعم بدل ما نستورد نصلح اللى هنا ولنا الاجر والثواب :cry2:
> *​



*تستوردو ايه بس
الراجل هنا هو الرقيق عشان بيعامل الست ع انها جوهره مش واحده وخلاص
استوردلك واحده من هنا ووقتها بس هتلاقي الشكل والمظهر اللي اتكلمت عنو وبسسسسسسسس
انما الرقه في منظرها بسس
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه طيب وريني شويه منهم الحلوين دول :hlp:
> *​









​


----------



## Scofield (12 مايو 2011)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *اثلا انيت حشه مش تفهم فى الرقه امشى بقى امشى *
> *مش يقول عتس الا مش يعرف :act23:*
> ​



ده انجليزى ده يا مرسى؟
البت شفرت من اول رقة ههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (12 مايو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *طب وانتو عايزينها رقيقه ليه يعني *
> 
> *ايه الغايه او السبب *
> 
> ...



*خلطتى بين الانوثه والرقه مع ان فى الحقيقه الاتنين واحد او بمعنى أدق بيكملوا بعض

احنا بنتكلم عن البنت نفسها بغض النظر عن الظروف المحيطه .. هى نفسها أيه واسلوبها اازاى .. احاسيسها مرهفه ولا عاديه او رجاليه

مين قال الرقه ضعف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

علشان محدش يفتكر كدة قولت الرقه الحقيقيه بتكون موجودة فى صحابتها فى كل حالتهااااا .. مش عارف اشرح بس 
*​


----------



## Scofield (12 مايو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *قولي هتوصل امتى بالظبط عشان انا هشعل شمعه على حس الموضوع ده *
> 
> *عشان تتوفقو فيه ونخلص منكم هههههههههههه*
> ​




قريب جدا متقلقيش
و فيه خصومات و عروض حلوة
خد واحدة و عليها واحدة هدية
و لو خدت 2 هتاخد التالتة معاهم بنفس السعر
سعر الشحت ثابت اينما كنت تسوق الان ولا تترد


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> ده انجليزى ده يا مرسى؟
> البت شفرت من اول رقة ههههههههه




:act23::act23::act23:​


----------



## Scofield (12 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *خلطتى بين الانوثه والرقه مع ان فى الحقيقه الاتنين واحد او بمعنى أدق بيكملوا بعض
> 
> احنا بنتكلم عن البنت نفسها بغض النظر عن الظروف المحيطه .. هى نفسها أيه واسلوبها اازاى .. احاسيسها مرهفه ولا عاديه او رجاليه
> 
> ...




صدقنى انا فاهمك يبنى و حاسس باللى انت عاوز تقوله
فعلا زمان كان فيه رقة عن دلوقتى
يكفى ان اى واحدة زمان كانت تتخنق من جوزها عمرها ما كانت تتجرا و تقوله كده او تروح تخلعه او تطلب الطلاق كانت تروح عند البقال تحتهم و دستة اكياس و تجيب سكينة حلوة كده و تدبح جوزها و تغلفه فى الاكياس علشان ميحمضش شوف الرقة خايفة عليه لينتن لا و كانت ترميه فى المجارى علشان الطراوة و ميتحرش وهو مدفون و اهو يعمله 5 سياحة يا خسارة على دى ايام:smi411:


----------



## besm alslib (12 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *خلطتى بين الانوثه والرقه مع ان فى الحقيقه الاتنين واحد او بمعنى أدق بيكملوا بعض
> 
> احنا بنتكلم عن البنت نفسها بغض النظر عن الظروف المحيطه .. هى نفسها أيه واسلوبها اازاى .. احاسيسها مرهفه ولا عاديه او رجاليه
> 
> ...



*لا الفرق بين التنين كبير ع فكره بس انا كمان مش هعرف اشرحو*

*الرقه حلوة فعلا بس زي مقولت بتكون سبب لجرح صاحبتها *

*عشان كده انا مش بحبذها لاي بنت *

*والاهم بقى مالهم المسترجلين يعني اساسا دول عسسسل ههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (12 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> قريت موضوعك اكتر من مره
> حاولت ادافع عن كلمة رقه عند البنت وقفت عند مواقف كتيره
> شوفتها حسيت فيها ان اه البنات مبقتش رقيقه
> مش عارفه ايه هو السبب بجد
> ...



*ممكن بعض كلامك صح

بس مافيش حاجه اسمها لو عايزة تبينها هتبينها 

لو انتى رقيقه بجد غصب عنك هتظهرى رقيقه مش حاجه تستخبى من اول كلمه تنطقيها هتبانى لانها صفه بتشمل الشخص كله كلامه تصرفاته مشاعره 
*​


----------



## marcelino (12 مايو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *محروق انا من الموضووووووووووووووووووووووع دةةةةة
> وبتعامل من فترة كدة مع واحد صاحبي ، رغم انو المفروض انثى !
> 
> خليني ساكت يابني
> ...




*هههههههههه الله يرحمك يا رقه :a63:
*​


----------



## besm alslib (12 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> قريب جدا متقلقيش
> و فيه خصومات و عروض حلوة
> خد واحدة و عليها واحدة هدية
> و لو خدت 2 هتاخد التالتة معاهم بنفس السعر
> سعر الشحت ثابت اينما كنت تسوق الان ولا تترد



*طب واللي هيفكر ياخد اربعه ؟*

*اصلي عايزا عروض مغريه عشان الرجاله كلها تشتري ونخلص منها مره وحده مش على دفعات*​


----------



## marcelino (12 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> يبنى التصليح بيكلف اكتر و نتياجه مش حلوة
> كان فيه اعلان زمان بيقولك دمر حمامك القديم و اشترى واحد جديد
> اهو احنا هنلمهم كده فى شوال و نرميهم فى اى حتة بعيد
> و نستقبل الموديل الجديد ده انا سامع انه فيه تتش و بلوتوث و واى فاى كمان و كاميرتين كل كاميرا 700 ميجا بيكسل يعنى هتاخد موزز زووووم
> مش ابو اريال القديم اللى عندنا ده



*هههههههه لا يبقى طريقنا مش واحد 

أصل انا بعشق ابو اريال وبفضله على اجمل نوع فى العالم :08:
*​


----------



## marcelino (12 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> صدقنى انا فاهمك يبنى و حاسس باللى انت عاوز تقوله
> فعلا زمان كان فيه رقة عن دلوقتى
> يكفى ان اى واحدة زمان كانت تتخنق من جوزها عمرها ما كانت تتجرا و تقوله كده او تروح تخلعه او تطلب الطلاق كانت تروح عند البقال تحتهم و دستة اكياس و تجيب سكينة حلوة كده و تدبح جوزها و تغلفه فى الاكياس علشان ميحمضش شوف الرقة خايفة عليه لينتن لا و كانت ترميه فى المجارى علشان الطراوة و ميتحرش وهو مدفون و اهو يعمله 5 سياحة يا خسارة على دى ايام:smi411:



*هههههه ياعم انت بتفكرهم
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واحنا بردو بنسأل يامارسو اين الرجولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا انعدمت الرقة فى نظرك انعدمت الرجولة ايضا فى المقابل 
عارف ليه ؟لان هى ديه الحياة يجب ان تكون موزونة من الطرفين 

فى حالة انعدام الرقة والانوثة فهذا يعنى انعدام الرجولة ايضا فى الطرف الاخر 
هههههههههههههههه

وازاى البنت هتكون رقيقة فى مجتمع بيطاردها ويحاصرها وهى لازم تدافع عن نفسها وتحمى نفسها فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وازاى هتكون رقيقة وهى متعصبة وهى بتعيط ؟؟؟ ازاى فهمنى ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الموضوع يعتمد على ايه هو مفهوم الرقة ,هل الرقة المقصودة هى انها تبقى سهتانة ونايمة على نفسها ومتعرفش تتكلم ؟
ولا الرقة انها نبقى ضعيفة ؟
ولا الرقة انها تسمع الكلام من غير نقاش ؟
اذا كان كده يبقى انسى الموضوع خالص ,لان العصر اختلف والعصور الوسطى مش هترجع تانى 

اما الرقة الحقيقية هى الاحساس العالى بالاخرين ,الاتحاد مع ألالام  ومشاكل الاخر ,الكلام الرقيق الحساس العاقل المرتب 
الحنان ,كل ده يعتبر رقة وهى مطلوبة على فكرة فى اى انسان 

*


----------



## تيمو (13 مايو 2011)

> اما الرقة الحقيقية هى الاحساس العالى بالاخرين ,الاتحاد مع ألالام ومشاكل الاخر ,الكلام الرقيق الحساس العاقل المرتب
> الحنان ,كل ده يعتبر رقة وهى مطلوبة على فكرة فى اى انسان



يعني يا نانسي أفهم من كلامك إنو ممكن يكون الزلمة كمان رقيق ؟؟

عندما تقول عن شخص: فلان رقيق ، هل يُعتبر إنتقاص بحق رجولته؟ بينما لو قلت عن فلانة أنها رقيقة هل سيزيد هذا من أنوثتها؟

أيام الزمن الجميل ، وبحبو يا ماما انتهت ، ودخلنا في عصر قلب موازين الحياة ، مثلاً نجد أن الكثير من الرجال دخلوا عالم التجميل من صبغ شعر وغيره والذي كان يوماً حكراً للمرأة ، وبدورها اقتحمت المرأة عالم الرجال ، غير آبهين بالمسميات التقليدية لدور كل منهما ..

المقاييس اختلفت ، والحواجز بين الجنسين آخذة بالإنحدار ، فلا فروقات بين عوالم الرجال والنساء ، كلٌ يسعى لتقليد الآخر ، فهل الرقة كصفة حكر على المرأة بحسب تعريف نانسي لها؟ وهل تعيب الرجل لو كان يمتلكها؟ وهل الرقة تعني (الدلع والنياطة) ؟ 

نحن كثيراً ما نتبادل كلمات مثل: شكراً لكلماتك الرقيقة ، سواء كان الشخص المشكور واحد أو وحدة ، فالرقة كصفة ليست حكراً على المرأة ، بل للمرأة الحق أن تكون أنثى متى تطلب الأمر كذلك ، وأن تكون مسترجلة في عالم أشبه بعالم الذئاب منه بعالم البشر !

مارسيلينو شكراً لموضوعك الرقيق


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

*ميتو تحية قوية وتصفيق حااااااااااااااد *


----------



## Rosetta (13 مايو 2011)

*المجتمع هذه الأيام يحتاج إلى البنت المسترجلة :act31:
بس هذا لا يمنع من بعض الرقة طبعا :wub:​*


----------



## كوك (13 مايو 2011)

:12F616~137:   :12F616~137:   :12F616~137:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2011)

> *بشبه البنت  الرقيقه بالملاك . ملاك بجد مش لاقى وصف أدق من كدة .. يمكن لانى شوفت  ملايكه بس مش كتير .. قليلين اوى .. فــ ليه قليلين ؟؟*



شكلك تقصدني يا مارو صح 
:36_22_25:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه عسل يا ماناااااااا بحسك رقيقه بجد *​
> 
> *يمكن كلامك صح بس انا بتكلم بصفه عامه يعنى مضيقتش دائرة البحث فى مجال شغلى بس انا بتكلم عامه شغل جامعه شارع كنيسه نت .. الخ*​



ههههه ميرسى خالص يا مارو دة من زوقك 
بس بأمانة موجودة انا مقتنعة بكلامك انها بقت قليلة خالص بس موجودة 
وصدقنى هما اللى بيعرفوا يعيشوا عشان طبيعة الحياة اللى احنا عيشنها .... دة اللى اخدت بالى منة صدقنى 
ومتابعة معاك باقى الردود​​​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> ياعم مش لما يبقى فيه بنات تبقى تدور على الرقة
> الا كلهم يخويا نفخ و كاوتش و طقم سنان و لينسيز و بتاع و نعناع و حجات غريبة
> و من غير كل ده لو شفتها تفتكرها واحد صحبك و يمكن يكون بواب عمارتكم احلى منها كمان
> يا راجل بلا بنات بلا بتاع انا بس ان شاء المولى عز و فز هسافر استوردلكم موزز اوربي على امريكانى على استرالى حاجة كده فرز اول و مش بتحتاج فلوس ولا مهر ولا شقة ولا حاجة
> ...


*ههههههه *
*نو كومنت*​


----------



## Scofield (13 مايو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *طب واللي هيفكر ياخد اربعه ؟*
> 
> *اصلي عايزا عروض مغريه عشان الرجاله كلها تشتري ونخلص منها مره وحده مش على دفعات*​




اللى ياخد 4 بياخد مروحة سقف و كبانيه هدية


----------



## Scofield (13 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههه ياعم انت بتفكرهم
> *​



وانا مالى يا عم مش انت اللى عاوز الرقة خد عندك بقى:a63:ده انت هتشوف ايام سودا برقتك دى


----------



## Scofield (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> واحنا بردو بنسأل يامارسو اين الرجولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اذا انعدمت الرقة فى نظرك انعدمت الرجولة ايضا فى المقابل
> ...



ست الحجة ست الحجة ممكن اقلدك شوية من نفسى
يا بنات يا بنات بصو على كلام حفيدة الانسة حنفى:a63:
الست الشرقية وشك فى الحيط و قفاك ليا:cry2:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 مايو 2011)

*اللهم طولك يا روح...*​


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> واحنا بردو بنسأل يامارسو اين الرجولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اذا انعدمت الرقة فى نظرك انعدمت الرجولة ايضا فى المقابل
> ...





MeToo قال:


> يعني يا نانسي أفهم من كلامك إنو ممكن يكون الزلمة كمان رقيق ؟؟
> 
> عندما تقول عن شخص: فلان رقيق ، هل يُعتبر إنتقاص بحق رجولته؟ بينما لو قلت عن فلانة أنها رقيقة هل سيزيد هذا من أنوثتها؟
> 
> ...




هو ده الكلام ..

كمان كل بنت جواها رقة بس مش هترسمها على مفهوم الرجل للرقة عشن هو يحس انها رقيقة , كون مفهوم الرقة غلط عندكو فده مش زمبنا
يعنى انت الرقة عندك ايه على رأى نانسى ؟
غير ان فى ولاد بتفتكر البنت الى بتتكلم معاهم بالطريقة دى يا مسهوكة وسهتانة يا مدلوقة عليه
انتو الى اجبرتونا ندارى حاجة موجودة زى ما اجبرتونا نعمل حاجات تانية كتير مفروض منعملهاش
وغيرها حجات من حقنا نعملها ومنعنها مننا .. 
وبعدين انا عجبانى الرقة بمفهوم نانسى وميتو وشايفة ان دى الرقة الحقيقية فى جوهرها وشايفاها هى الصح لكن الى بتتكلم عليها دى فى الشكل بس الى هى جايز تكون هادية خاالص وكلامها قليل وبتقول حاضر طول الوقت وصوتها مش مسموع والحاجات دى وبتتكسسف تقول رأيها
بس هى بالنسبالك انت ايه ؟
مش جايز انت الى فاهم الرقة غلط واحنا ماشيين صح ههههههههه
ومش جايز كمان البنت بتطلع الرقة مع الى يستاهلها ؟ بعد كذا تجربة افتكر فيها الولد ان البنت الرقيقة خالص عبيطة مثلا


----------



## Scofield (13 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> هو ده الكلام ..
> 
> كمان كل بنت جواها رقة بس مش هترسمها على مفهوم الرجل للرقة عشن هو يحس انها رقيقة , كون مفهوم الرقة غلط عندكو فده مش زمبنا
> يعنى انت الرقة عندك ايه على رأى نانسى ؟
> ...




يا بنتى الرقة يعنى مش تقول اه و حاضر دى اسمها طاعة مش رقة
الرقة يعنى البنت تكون زى النسمة كده و بتتعامل مع الناس ببرائة و حنية
يعنى انا النهاردة شفتلك واحدة من جيلكم اعوذ بالله كل عضلة و عضلة 1/2 كيلو و بتلعب حديد و بطلة الجمهورية فى رفع الشاليمو كنت فاكرها راجل بسمع الصوت لقيتها بنت قلت اعوذ برب الفلق من شر ما خلق و جريت:kap:


----------



## Scofield (13 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اللهم طولك يا روح...*​




مالك بس يا حجة تروث شكلك هتطلعى من الشاشة تضربينا و تدخلى تانى:kap:


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 مايو 2011)

*يمكن يكون انت مفهوم الرقة عندك مختلف دا رايك بالرقة عند البنات 
فيه ناس تانية بيشوفوا الرقة ف حاجات تانية بيشوفوها فى هدوئها بس او فى موقف معين 
بسفعلا ف بنات كيررقيقة يمكن مش بيبينوا ده لان المجتمع اللى حوالينا بيفرض كدة فعلا 
فمتجيش انت وتحددها يمكن انت نظرك ضعيف مثلا 

*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 مايو 2011)

واللهى الموضوع حلو
بس مش عارفه اقول ايه


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> واحنا بردو بنسأل يامارسو اين الرجولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اذا انعدمت الرقة فى نظرك انعدمت الرجولة ايضا فى المقابل
> ...



*اة أخدتى الموضوع من الزاويه الى بتحبى تتكلمى فيها ؟!! 

مع ان أتجاه الموضوع مش كدة خالص 

ثم ايه اللى بتقوليه دة ؟ 

انتى دلوقتى بنت هاديه بس شخصيتك قويه وتقدرى تتحكمى فى بلد كامله .. بس هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاديه لان دى صفه اساسيه فيكي ومش بتلغى اى صفه تانى سواء سلبيه او ايجابيه

الرقه بردو صفه منفردة ولا بتلغى شخصيه ولا بتلغى كيان .. انتى هو انتى اهو بشخصيتك القويه دى بس رقيقه مشاعرك مرهفه مهما اتكلمتى واتعصبتى او حتى خرجتى عن شعورك مش بقدر انسى انك بنت 

فى بنت تتكلم معاكى بالفاظ معينه او بنبره صوت معينه بتلغى انوثتها بكل بساطه 

ياربى حرام انى اشرح الرقه لبنت المفروض تكون هى منبع الرقه 

وحرام الموضوع كله مافيش واحدة فاهمه حتى المعنى الحقيقى للرقه مش رقيقه مثلا كمان لا دة المعنى نفسه مش مفهوم !!!
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> يعني يا نانسي أفهم من كلامك إنو ممكن يكون الزلمة كمان رقيق ؟؟
> 
> عندما تقول عن شخص: فلان رقيق ، هل يُعتبر إنتقاص بحق رجولته؟ بينما لو قلت عن فلانة أنها رقيقة هل سيزيد هذا من أنوثتها؟
> 
> ...




*شكرا يا ميتو مرورك ,, بس اعتقد ان ردك كله موجه لرد نانسي لان مافيش ولا كلمه فيه تمت بصله للموضوع نورت يا جميل 
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *المجتمع هذه الأيام يحتاج إلى البنت المسترجلة :act31:
> بس هذا لا يمنع من بعض الرقة طبعا :wub:​*



*طب مافيش حجه أقوى من دى ؟
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2011)

كوك قال:


> :12F616~137:   :12F616~137:   :12F616~137:​




:smil12::smil12::smil12:​


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> شكلك تقصدني يا مارو صح
> :36_22_25:




*ههههههههلا اقصد اللى جنبك:a63:
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> ههههه ميرسى خالص يا مارو دة من زوقك
> بس بأمانة موجودة انا مقتنعة بكلامك انها بقت قليلة خالص بس موجودة
> وصدقنى هما اللى بيعرفوا يعيشوا عشان طبيعة الحياة اللى احنا عيشنها .... دة اللى اخدت بالى منة صدقنى
> ومتابعة معاك باقى الردود​



*يارب يكتروا يا مانا علشان الواحد يعرف يرتبط ههههههه
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اللهم طولك يا روح...*​




*على ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> هو ده الكلام ..
> 
> كمان كل بنت جواها رقة بس مش هترسمها على مفهوم الرجل للرقة عشن هو يحس انها رقيقة , كون مفهوم الرقة غلط عندكو فده مش زمبنا
> يعنى انت الرقة عندك ايه على رأى نانسى ؟
> ...




*آآه يانى يابنتى هى  فلوس هتطلعيها فى وقت و وقت لا ؟

دى صفه موجودة فى كل كيانك لو موجودة هتبقى ظاهره غصب عنك مش هتستخبى
لكن لو بتطلع وتستخبى ده يبقى تصطنع اللى اغلبيه البنات عايشين فيه

قدام خطيبها او حبيبها ملاك لكن فى البيت عفريته*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *طب مافيش حجه أقوى من دى ؟
> *​



*هههههههههه 
لا هي دي الحجة الوحيدة يا مارو :t31:
على العموم أنا قصدت بمسترجلة إنه مش تكون متشبهة بالرجال شكلا وفعلا 
لإنه الإسترجال بيكون أنواع طبعا أقلها هو قوة الشخصية 
يعني في ناس بعرفهم بيعتبروا قوة الشخصية للبنت مخالف لرقتها !
وطبعا مفهوم الرقة بيختلف من رجل إلى أخر 
يعني بإختصار حيرتونا معاكم أيها الرجال ههههههههه ​*


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> يا بنتى الرقة يعنى مش تقول اه و حاضر دى اسمها طاعة مش رقة
> الرقة يعنى البنت تكون زى النسمة كده و بتتعامل مع الناس ببرائة و حنية
> يعنى انا النهاردة شفتلك واحدة من جيلكم اعوذ بالله كل عضلة و عضلة 1/2 كيلو و بتلعب حديد و بطلة الجمهورية فى رفع الشاليمو كنت فاكرها راجل بسمع الصوت لقيتها بنت قلت اعوذ برب الفلق من شر ما خلق و جريت:kap:




*الله يفتح عليك يا شيخ ريمون  :t13:
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *يمكن يكون انت مفهوم الرقة عندك مختلف دا رايك بالرقة عند البنات
> فيه ناس تانية بيشوفوا الرقة ف حاجات تانية بيشوفوها فى هدوئها بس او فى موقف معين
> بسفعلا ف بنات كيررقيقة يمكن مش بيبينوا ده لان المجتمع اللى حوالينا بيفرض كدة فعلا
> فمتجيش انت وتحددها يمكن انت نظرك ضعيف مثلا
> ...




*يمكن نظرى ضعيف او انا مش فاهم مع ان دى الحاجه الوحيده اللى بدور عليها فى اى بنت لكن بقت نادرة اوى
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> واللهى الموضوع حلو
> بس مش عارفه اقول ايه



*ههههههههه اقولك انا نورتى 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههلا اقصد اللى جنبك:a63:
> *​



مفيش حد جانبي غيري ينفع هههههههههههه :yahoo:


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههه
> لا هي دي الحجة الوحيدة يا مارو :t31:
> على العموم أنا قصدت بمسترجلة إنه مش تكون متشبهة بالرجال شكلا وفعلا
> لإنه الإسترجال بيكون أنواع طبعا أقلها هو قوة الشخصية
> ...




*وحيااااااة كل غالى وثمين الرقه مش معناها  ضعف شخصيه او ضعف من أى ناحيه
الررررررررررقه بتجتمع معا كل الصفاااااااات سواء سلبيه او ايجابيه
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> مفيش حد جانبي غيري ينفع هههههههههههه :yahoo:




*أفكر :a63:
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *أفكر :a63:
> *​




هههههههههههه وانا هايبن الرقه بقي واقولك طب بسرعه احسنلك :t32:


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه اقولك انا نورتى
> *​



ميرسى :smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## أنجيلا (13 مايو 2011)

*رجعت حليمة لعادتها القديمة! *
*ااااااه مفيش فايدة:a82:*



​


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> يا بنتى الرقة يعنى مش تقول اه و حاضر دى اسمها طاعة مش رقة
> الرقة يعنى البنت تكون زى النسمة كده و بتتعامل مع الناس ببرائة و حنية
> يعنى انا النهاردة شفتلك واحدة من جيلكم اعوذ بالله كل عضلة و عضلة 1/2 كيلو و بتلعب حديد و بطلة الجمهورية فى رفع الشاليمو كنت فاكرها راجل بسمع الصوت لقيتها بنت قلت اعوذ برب الفلق من شر ما خلق و جريت:kap:



حقها تلعب الى هى عايزاه عشان لما يجى واحد مخبول يبصلها ولا يمد ايده عليها تقطعه
اه الرقة والبنات والفساتين والبراءة والحنية
تعالى شوف يوم ما البنت تمشى بجيبه او فستان بيحصلها ايه فى الشارع و مقصدش ان الرقة فى الهدوم بس انا كبنت بحب اللبس ده ومحرومة منه
ويوم ما تتعامل بحنية مع ولد يقولك اااه بتسأل عليا عشان كنت تعبان النهاردة دى وقعت يا معلم خلااص :kap:
والنبى اتوكسو


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2011)

*دة مافيش فايده بجد 
*​


----------



## Scofield (13 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> حقها تلعب الى هى عايزاه عشان لما يجى واحد مخبول يبصلها ولا يمد ايده عليها تقطعه
> اه الرقة والبنات والفساتين والبراءة والحنية
> تعالى شوف يوم ما البنت تمشى بجيبه او فستان بيحصلها ايه فى الشارع و مقصدش ان الرقة فى الهدوم بس انا كبنت بحب اللبس ده ومحرومة منه
> ويوم ما تتعامل بحنية مع ولد يقولك اااه بتسأل عليا عشان كنت تعبان النهاردة دى وقعت يا معلم خلااص :kap:
> والنبى اتوكسو



اه يعنى من الاخر اللى بتقوليه ده ملوش غير معنى واحد
ان البنت كرهت انها بنت فعاوزة تتبرى من جنسها و تحول راجل بس بشكل بنت
فكرتينى بمسرحية تخاريف لما محمد صبحى كان نص راجل و نص ست انتو عاوزين كده
و عاوزين تتجوزو مورسى:kap:


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *آآه يانى يابنتى هى  فلوس هتطلعيها فى وقت و وقت لا ؟
> 
> دى صفه موجودة فى كل كيانك لو موجودة هتبقى ظاهره غصب عنك مش هتستخبى
> لكن لو بتطلع وتستخبى ده يبقى تصطنع اللى اغلبيه البنات عايشين فيه
> ...




مش اصطناع بس هى لما بتكون معاك بتحس بانوثتها اكتر لانك مصدر حماية وامان بالنسبالها وبتتدلل معاك لانك حبيبها
لكن وقت الى بتكون لوحدها بتحس ان عليها دور انها تحمى نفسها وتحافظ على نفسها وتروح وتيجى لوحدها وتقوم بمسئوليتها .. 
زمان كانت هى دى مهمة الرجل والبنت مكانتش بتعمل حاجة بالتالى مكانتش محتاجة تظهر غير الجانب الاول ده لانك دايما كنت معاها
دلؤتى البنت بتشتغل وبتروح وتيجى وبتدرس فمحتاجة تدافع عن نفسها ومش معنى كدة انها تبقى مسترجلة لكن بتحمى نفسها بطريقتها طول منت بعيد عنها لان الحياه اجبرتها تعمل ده
بس لانك اتعودت من زمان ان ده يبقى اسلوب الرجل لان هو بس الى كان بيشتغل فحسيت انها مسترجلة لكن فى بداية الخليقة الموضوع مكنش متقسم ان فى صفات فى البنت ممنوع تبقى فى الرجل وفى صفات فى الرجل ممنوع تبقى فى البنت فى صفات اه وفى صفات تصلح للاتنين لكن تقسيم العمل خلانا منشفش من البنت غير الجانب ده لكن دلؤتى الراجل والبنت بيخرجوا لمجال العمل فالتشابه بينهم مش معناه انه حاجة رجولية لكن حاجة جديدة فى المرأة ومش غلط بس كل الحكاية انتو مش متعودين عليها
يعنى دفاع طول ماهى بعيدة عنك لانك مصدر امانها ومعاك مش بتحتاج تعمل ده لانك موجود


----------



## أنجيلا (13 مايو 2011)

*يا حبيتي يا جيجي انتي متعبه روحك ع الفاضي*
*هم نفسهم مش عرفين الرقة معناها ايه*
*حتى صاحب الموضوع مش عارف يشرحلنا ايه المقصود بالرقة او ايه الرقة من وجهة نضرو*
*مرة يقلك هادية ومرة يقلك حتى وان كانت متعصبة فهي بتتعصب برقة!*
*يعني ايه يا جماعة!!!!!!!! *

*بليز يا ميلو ابقى حدد انت قصدك ايه قبل ما تقلني عليه *
*فتقريبا الكل هنا مش فاهم انت تقصد ايه*


​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> مش اصطناع بس هى لما بتكون معاك بتحس بانوثتها اكتر لانك مصدر حماية وامان بالنسبالها وبتتدلل معاك لانك حبيبها
> لكن وقت الى بتكون لوحدها بتحس ان عليها دور انها تحمى نفسها وتحافظ على نفسها وتروح وتيجى لوحدها وتقوم بمسئوليتها ..
> زمان كانت هى دى مهمة الرجل والبنت مكانتش بتعمل حاجة بالتالى مكانتش محتاجة تظهر غير الجانب الاول ده لانك دايما كنت معاها
> دلؤتى البنت بتشتغل وبتروح وتيجى وبتدرس فمحتاجة تدافع عن نفسها ومش معنى كدة انها تبقى مسترجلة لكن بتحمى نفسها بطريقتها طول منت بعيد عنها لان الحياه اجبرتها تعمل ده
> ...



ردك ممتاز يا جيلي بجد
هو دا فعلا اللي بيحصل في وقتنا الحالي
البنت بقي علي عتقها متطلبات كتير جدا في الحياه
وهي بتحاول تتكايف معاها بكل الطرق
يعني مع حبيبها بتكون رقيقه ونسمه خالص ( مش قوي يعني )
وفي شغلها لازم تكون قد المسئوليه فبتكون شبه مسترجله 
مهي لازم تبقي قد المنصب اللي هي فيه وقد كلمتها
وفي البيت ام وزوجه وحبيبه وابنه واخت ... الخ
وفي الشارع لازم تكون بقي بمليون راجل مش راجل واحد بس

ياعيني علينا كل حاجه فوق رأسنا لوحدنا
وللاسف مفيش راجل بيقدر دا خالص
دايما عايز البنت ملاك هادي قدامه ورقيقه علي رايك ميلو هههههههههه
طب ازاي في ظل الظروف اللي بتعيشها دي :a82:
بجد مظلومين احنا دايما في البلد دي :smil12:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *دة مافيش فايده بجد *​


 
*اه فعلا تصدق!!!علي فكره انا فاهمه انه قصد موضوعك البنت الكلاس مش الشرشوحه الي بتداري شرشحتها بالرقه الزايفه بس فعلا اللهم طولك يا روح...*

*ليا عوده لموضوعك اخي الفاضل*

*سلام*​


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ردك ممتاز يا جيلي بجد
> هو دا فعلا اللي بيحصل في وقتنا الحالي
> البنت بقي علي عتقها متطلبات كتير جدا في الحياه
> وهي بتحاول تتكايف معاها بكل الطرق
> ...



صدقينى ولو بقينا العكس هيقولو علينا مايصين وقللات الادب
يعنى مش هنخلص فى كل الحالات


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 مايو 2011)

*الرقة كلها جاااااااات اهو *
*أحم أحم *
*ههههههه*
*يا مواضيعك يا مارسو :mus13:*
*هى الرقة حلوة وكل حاجة وبتزود من جمال البنت انا معاك *
*بس هى مش مطلوبة فى كل الأوقات والمواقف *
*لو مثلا حصل موقف معاكسة فالشارع وكانت البنت رقيقة زى مانتا عاوز*
*هيكون الرد ان البنت دى عاجبهااااا وده فى اقل موقف يعنى *
*وبعدين حاسب بقى يا استاذ مارو *
*احنا الرقة كلها ياااااد وبرضه ساعة الغلط بنطرطش زلط :new6:*
*وان كنت ناسى يعنى نفكرك :fun_lol:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> صدقينى ولو بقينا العكس هيقولو علينا مايصين وقللات الادب
> يعنى مش هنخلص فى كل الحالات




كلامك صح صدقيني
سيبك منهم دول صنف ........... كدا يعني
مش بيعجبهم العجب ولا الصيام في رجب
مع ان مفيش صيام عندنا تبع رجب دا بس ما علينا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

المهم ان البنت تعمل اللي هي حاساه وبس
وعلي حسب الموافق اللي بتتعرضلها
والاجمل فينا بقي ولااننا متميزون بنعرف نتكيف مع كل الموافق


واللي مش عاجبه بقي كدا 
يبقي يمشي وراء البنت حارس عشان تفضل محتفظه برقتها
دا اذا عرف يعني يبقي حارس ليها :a63:


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

*مارسو انت اللى مش عارف انت عايز 
انا اديتك تعريفى الخاص بيا عن مفهوم الرقة ,المعانى الانسانية زى الرقة والحب والحنان ,ليها اكتر من تعريف بتختلف من شخص لاخر وعلشان كده انا سألتك ايه تعريف الرقة فى نظرك
ومحولتش الموضوع زى ما انت بتقول انا سألتك سؤال فعلا 

بس انت مش جاوبت اجابة محددة 
عارف ليه يامارسو ,لانكم ببساطة مش عارفين انتوا عايزين ايه 
لو البنت رقيقة وبسكوته تقولوا عليها مايصة ومتدلعة ومش متربية ولو هى ناشفة شوية ومش بتبين رقتها تقولوا ديه راجل 

مسألتش نفسك يامارسو قبل ما تسألنا فين الرقة تسأل نفسك الاول هل المجتمع بيسمح للبنت انها تبين رقتها ولا لا؟
هل المجتمع بيسمح للبنت تبقى بنت ؟
هل البنت فى مصر تقدر تلبس جيبة وتخرج بيها فى الشارع عادى رغم انها بتبقى عايزة تلبس لبس البنات بس مش قادرة بسبب تخلف المجتمع ؟
مسألتش نفسك يامارسو البنت هتبقى ازاى رقيقة وهى ماشية بتتعاكس فى الشارع وفى الشغل والكل طمعان فيها وخصوصا لو مسيحية ؟
مسألتش نفسك هتبقى ازاى رقيقة فى المواصلات الزحمة والقرف ؟
مسألتش نفسك هل المجتمع اصلا بيسمح بأظهار الرقة والانوثة فى حدود الادب ولابيعتبرالانوثة بشكل عام قلة ادب وانحلال 
مجتمع اصلا يحتقر الانوثة ويعتبرها قلة ادب 

الرقة الحقيقية هى اللى انا قولتها ,بتبقى حاجة داخلية ومشاعر داخليه 
كونها انها تطلع وتبان من بره ده بيعتمد على الاشخاص ونوعية المجتمع اللى عايشة فيه البنت 
فاهمنى ؟

*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> ست الحجة ست الحجة ممكن اقلدك شوية من نفسى
> يا بنات يا بنات بصو على كلام حفيدة الانسة حنفى:a63:
> الست الشرقية وشك فى الحيط و قفاك ليا:cry2:



*ههههههههههههه النبى تتوكس ياريمون 
قال يقلدنى قال هههههههههههههههه
احنا الحمد لله مفيش عندنا فى تاريخنا شخصية متخلفة همجية 
زى سى السيد 
*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مارسو انت اللى مش عارف انت عايز
> انا اديتك تعريفى الخاص بيا عن مفهوم الرقة ,المعانى الانسانية زى الرقة والحب والحنان ,ليها اكتر من تعريف بتختلف من شخص لاخر وعلشان كده انا سألتك ايه تعريف الرقة فى نظرك
> ومحولتش الموضوع زى ما انت بتقول انا سألتك سؤال فعلا
> 
> ...




ما اقدرش اقول حاجة غير ارفع قبعتي تقديرا لرايك المنطقي والحقيقي عن الرقة 

تحياتي لك نانسي ربناا ينور قلبك اكتر واكتر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مايو 2011)

واضح يا حاج مارسو
ان نهايتك علي ايد البنات قربت
الفاحه علي روحك ^_^


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> ياعم مش لما يبقى فيه بنات تبقى تدور على الرقة
> الا كلهم يخويا نفخ و كاوتش و طقم سنان و لينسيز و بتاع و نعناع و حجات غريبة
> و من غير كل ده لو شفتها تفتكرها واحد صحبك و يمكن يكون بواب عمارتكم احلى منها كمان
> يا راجل بلا بنات بلا بتاع انا بس ان شاء المولى عز و فز هسافر استوردلكم موزز اوربي على امريكانى على استرالى حاجة كده فرز اول و مش بتحتاج فلوس ولا مهر ولا شقة ولا حاجة
> ...


 
ياخرااااااااااااااااااشي
يامارسيلينو انت وريموند
دا انتوا مسحتوا بينا الارض
راجعلكوا حالا يامفتريين


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2011)

ايه يا مارسلينوا 
انت تقصد البنت الرقيقه
اللي هي ميته خالص علي روحها
ومش دريانه بعشتها


----------



## Scofield (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه النبى تتوكس ياريمون
> قال يقلدنى قال هههههههههههههههه
> احنا الحمد لله مفيش عندنا فى تاريخنا شخصية متخلفة همجية
> زى سى السيد
> *



لا ازاى عندك الانسة حنفى و ريا و سوكينة ولا نسيتى
يا بنااااااات الحقو حفيدة الانسة حنفى نسيت تاريخها


----------



## Scofield (14 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> ياخرااااااااااااااااااشي
> يامارسيلينو انت وريموند
> دا انتوا مسحتوا بينا الارض
> راجعلكوا حالا يامفتريين



ولسة فيه وش تانى و نكمل على السلم بقى:boxing:


----------



## Scofield (14 مايو 2011)

على فكرة مارسلينو مش عارف يعبر عن الرقة اللى هو عاوزها
و البنات واخدة الرقة بمفهوم ضعف و ذل و سلبية
الرقة من الاخر يخوانا يعنى البنت تكون هادية فى كلامها مع حبيبها
بتحب الحياة و الاطفال يعنى لما تشوف طفل صغير تقعد تلاعبه و تكون مبسوطة
روحها تكون مرحة تبسط اللى حواليها
لو اديتلها وردة تكون مبسوطة بيها قوى كانى جبتلها كنز
وهكذا الخ


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مايو 2011)

> على فكرة مارسلينو مش عارف يعبر عن الرقة اللى هو عاوزها
> و البنات واخدة الرقة بمفهوم ضعف و ذل و سلبية
> الرقة من الاخر يخوانا يعنى البنت تكون هادية فى كلامها مع حبيبها
> بتحب الحياة و الاطفال يعنى لما تشوف طفل صغير تقعد تلاعبه و تكون مبسوطة
> ...



انت جبت المفيد الاخ مارسلينو مش عارف يعبر عنها اصلا

لو الرقة فى نظركوا ضعف وسلبية انسوا ههههههههههههه

قولوا علينا وحوش اكرملنا

لو هيا دى الرقة يا سكوفيلد اللى تقصدها

يبقى دى فى منها كتييييير الستات عامتا بتموت فى الاطفال

وكتير منهم مرحيين وبسطاء

لكن تقولى سهتنة وواحدة سايحة على نفسها والكلام مش بيطلع منها اصلا  هيا دى الرقة

انسواااااا يبقى ميشرفناش لقب رقاق هههههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (14 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انت جبت المفيد الاخ مارسلينو مش عارف يعبر عنها اصلا
> 
> لو الرقة فى نظركوا ضعف وسلبية انسوا ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



رقاق؟ شكلك فطيرة و مخبية علينا


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مايو 2011)

> رقاق؟ شكلك فطيرة و مخبية علينا



ههههههه اه رقق باكل رقاق كتير


----------



## mero_engel (14 مايو 2011)

عجبني موضوعك يا مارسلينو وفاهمه انت تقصد ايه 
كمان فاهمه قصد البناويت ايه
بص انا عارفه انه الرقه دي مش ظاهره عارف ليه لانها بالفعل موجوده في بنات كتير 
لكن بطبيعه المجتمع وحال البلد بقت البنت بتغير من اسلوبها وطابعها لانها بتخاف تتفهم غلط 
مع انه عمر الرقه لا عيب ولا حرام لانه دا شي جواها في اسلوبها في نمط حياتها في فرحها في بكاها لكن احاسس الانثي بانها عايشه في مجتمع بقي فيه اشخاص كتيرررر غير محترمين فا بقت مضطره انها تداري رقتها لانها حاسه بعدم امان وعشان كده تلاقي البنت مع خطيبها او بين اصحابها بترجع لطبيعتها 
اتمني تكون فكرتي واضحه ليكم
متابعه معاكم

وريمون خف علي البنات شويه دول ملايكه وميسيتحملوش ولعلمك رقتهم تمنعهم يردوا عليك هههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2011)

بصوا يابنات انا جايبه لكم معني الرقه اللي مارسلينوا بيقصدها
تعالو يابنات تعالو عشان تعرفوا انا بحبكوا قد ايه 
تعالو موضوع كميل خاااااااالس
اذاى تبقي رقيقه عشان مارسلينوا وريمون ما يقولوش علينا مسترجلين 

أولا : الولد بيحب البنت الرقيقة 

رفعوا صوتكم يا بنات . و أول ما تشوفى حاجه وحشة .. سورقى (يغمى عليكى) من كتر الرقة . وعيطى كتير . العياط دليل على الاحساس المرهف . أوائى له (عيطي له يعني).. نكدى عليه الليلة . 

ثانيا الولد بيحب البنت الرومانسية 

 اسرحى كتير كلميه عن القمر و حاجات من دى . لازم تكونى هيمااااااانه و انتى بتتكلمى . و يكون صوتك واطى .. وشوشة . وش وش وش وش

ثالثا : الولد بيحب البنت الاستايل style 

كل ما تشوفى حاجه جديدة قلديها . يقولوا الموضه الشعر الاصفر .. اضربيه اصفر .. الموضه القصير .. قصريه .. مش مهم شكلك ايه .. ماتصدقيش اللى تقولك ما تخديش من الموضه الا اللى يناسبك .. دى بتغير منك و مش عايزاكى تبقى على الموضه . عوزاكى تعنسى ياعبيطه 

ملحوظه : لو مش عارفه ايه الموضه اختارى لك واحدة معينة او مذيعة و قلديها .. خليكى نسخة منها . 

رابعا :الولد بيحب البنت الدلوعة 

ادلعى ياختى انت و هى .... متبقيش انت وهو واحد يعنى خليه يعرف يفرق بينك وبينه اوووووووف اتحركي بقي ما تبقيش عامله زي شيخ الغفر

خامسا : الولد بيحب البنت الجذابه اللى بتكون محور اهتمام الآخرين 

فهميه ان في آخرين كتير معجبين بيكى و قولى له : ارجوك اوعى تغير انا حواليا كتير . ولا بيهمنى أبدا منهم ايه يعنى اكون حلوة فى عينهم . 
ألفى قصص وهمية عن الأولاد الهيمانين فيكى و اللى انتى مدوخاهم بسحرك و جمالك . 

سادسا: الولد بيحب البنت اللى بتحسسه برجولته و تحسسه بنفسه 

ايه ده ! .. ايه العضلات دى كلها .. دى احلى عضلات شفتها فى حياتى .. يا سلام !! ايه الشياكة دى كلها . انت أشيك ولد شفته فى حياتى ..(مش مهم هو لابس ايه . انبهرى و خلاص ) . يا سلام !! انت تقاطيع وشك حلوه بشكل ( حتى لو كانت ملخبطه ) و طول مانتى قاعده اشكرى فيه خليه كده قاعد نافش ريشه . و فرحان بنفسه . وفاكر ان هو حاجه
 وهو ولا حاجه !!!!!! ياحسره


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> لا ازاى عندك الانسة حنفى و ريا و سوكينة ولا نسيتى
> يا بنااااااات الحقو حفيدة الانسة حنفى نسيت تاريخها



*بس يابابا ياسبب دمار الارض انت واحفاد سى السيد 
هههههههههههههههه:new6:
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

انت متحامل على البنات مش عارف ليه


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انت متحامل على البنات مش عارف ليه


 

هههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك لنا حبيب يسوع
وتدافع عننا ضد مارسلينوا وريمون
واعوانهم المفترييين


----------



## Scofield (14 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> وريمون خف علي البنات شويه دول ملايكه وميسيتحملوش ولعلمك رقتهم تمنعهم يردوا عليك هههههههههههههه[/FONT]



ما هما مش هيردو بالكلام هيردو بالضرب على طول:fun_oops:


----------



## Scofield (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *بس يابابا ياسبب دمار الارض انت واحفاد سى السيد
> هههههههههههههههه:new6:
> *




امممم على اساس ان اخوكى او ابوكى مش من احفاده مثلا؟ ولو هما من احفاده يبقى انتى كمان من احفاده والا متبقيش بنتهم ولا ايه


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> ما هما مش هيردو بالكلام هيردو بالضرب على طول:fun_oops:


*طيب ياريمون انا هضربك اهو :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:*


----------



## Scofield (14 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> بصوا يابنات انا جايبه لكم معني الرقه اللي مارسلينوا بيقصدها
> تعالو يابنات تعالو عشان تعرفوا انا بحبكوا قد ايه
> تعالو موضوع كميل خاااااااالس
> اذاى تبقي رقيقه عشان مارسلينوا وريمون ما يقولوش علينا مسترجلين
> ...



دى كده متبقاش رقة ولامؤاخذة دى تبقى رقاصة:fun_lol:
الرقة فى البنت هى هدؤها و حبها للغير و مساعدة الناس اللى تحتاجلها و تتاثر باى حاجة تزعل اى حد كانها هى اللى زعلت الرقة انها متروحش تحلق جارسون و تبقى شبه رجاء الجداوى اللى مش عارفينلها دكر من نتاية الرقة انها تحسس اللى قدامها انها انثى مش دكر مربي ضفاير


----------



## Scofield (14 مايو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انت متحامل على البنات مش عارف ليه



الراجل مش متحامل ولا حاجة
الراجل نفسه يشوف بنات طبيعى مش بنات من برة و جوة رجالة:fun_oops:


----------



## Scofield (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب ياريمون انا هضربك اهو :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:*




بناااااااات وضبوها:bomb::bomb::bomb:


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> بناااااااات وضبوها:bomb::bomb::bomb:



*ههههههههههههه ايه ده ماله ده ؟بينادى على البنات ضدى ؟
على اساس ان فيه بنت هتسمع كلامك ضدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههه عشم ريمون فى الجنة 
مش كده ولا ايه يابنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟:fun_lol:
*


----------



## Scofield (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ايه ده ماله ده ؟بينادى على البنات ضدى ؟
> على اساس ان فيه بنت هتسمع كلامك ضدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههه عشم ريمون فى الجنة
> مش كده ولا ايه يابنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟:fun_lol:
> *



شفتى بقى محدش عبرك ههههههههه:boxing:


----------



## جيلان (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ايه ده ماله ده ؟بينادى على البنات ضدى ؟
> على اساس ان فيه بنت هتسمع كلامك ضدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههه عشم ريمون فى الجنة
> مش كده ولا ايه يابنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟:fun_lol:
> *



معاك يا معلم هههههههههههه :boxing:
ريمون مكنتش اتعذر ولا باع جذر :smil15:
ال يقومنا على بعض قااااااال


----------



## جيلان (14 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> دى كده متبقاش رقة ولامؤاخذة دى تبقى رقاصة:fun_lol:
> الرقة فى البنت هى هدؤها و حبها للغير و مساعدة الناس اللى تحتاجلها و تتاثر باى حاجة تزعل اى حد كانها هى اللى زعلت الرقة انها متروحش تحلق جارسون و تبقى شبه رجاء الجداوى اللى مش عارفينلها دكر من نتاية الرقة انها تحسس اللى قدامها انها انثى مش دكر مربي ضفاير



وانت ايش عرفك ان البنات مبقاش عندها كل ده ؟ كنت عايش معاها لحظة بلحظة انت ؟ اتجوزت خمستين ستين مرة قبل كدة مثلا ؟
هو انت عشن فى الوقفة النص ساعة ولا الساعتين الى بتشوف البنت فيها كل فترة قدرت تعرف كل اجة بتحس بيها ايه 
وايش عرفك ان الى شعرها قصير دى حلقاه بمزاجها عشان تبقى راجل مش مرض مثلا .. بتكلم جد لانى اعرف ناس شعرها  لما بيطول بيتساقط بيبقى ضعف فبيقصوه قصير .. دخلت جواها تعرف فى ايه؟
ياربى سطحيين جدااا


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> معاك يا معلم هههههههههههه :boxing:
> ريمون مكنتش اتعذر ولا باع جذر :smil15:
> ال يقومنا على بعض قااااااال



*انا عارفة ياقمر اهى محاولات فاشلة منهم لكن على مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Critic (14 مايو 2011)

*بص يا مارسو انا ليا رأى فى الموضوع ده*
*فى بنات كتير بتصطنع الرقة و فيه بنات كتير رقيقة بس بتحاول تعمل نفسها مقطعة السمكة علشان ميقولوش عليها غلبانة او طيبة او هبلة (هما اقنعوها ان الرقة سذاجة مثلا و ده غلط طبعا)*
*عامة الرقة صفة مهمة جدا من صفات الانوثة و انا بعشق الصفة دى و بعجب بأى حد يمتلكها*
*و الانوثة مينفعش تتدارى و لا ينفع تتمثل*
*مهما كانت البنت عاملة نفسها مسترجلة او العكس مصطنعة الانوثة لو هى فيها الصفة هتشع لوحدها و هتحس بيها*


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *يا حبيتي يا جيجي انتي متعبه روحك ع الفاضي*
> *هم نفسهم مش عرفين الرقة معناها ايه*
> *حتى صاحب الموضوع مش عارف يشرحلنا ايه المقصود بالرقة او ايه الرقة من وجهة نضرو*
> *مرة يقلك هادية ومرة يقلك حتى وان كانت متعصبة فهي بتتعصب برقة!*
> ...



*أحنا متشكرين خالص
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> مش اصطناع بس هى لما بتكون معاك بتحس بانوثتها اكتر لانك مصدر حماية وامان بالنسبالها وبتتدلل معاك لانك حبيبها
> لكن وقت الى بتكون لوحدها بتحس ان عليها دور انها تحمى نفسها وتحافظ على نفسها وتروح وتيجى لوحدها وتقوم بمسئوليتها ..
> زمان كانت هى دى مهمة الرجل والبنت مكانتش بتعمل حاجة بالتالى مكانتش محتاجة تظهر غير الجانب الاول ده لانك دايما كنت معاها
> دلؤتى البنت بتشتغل وبتروح وتيجى وبتدرس فمحتاجة تدافع عن نفسها ومش معنى كدة انها تبقى مسترجلة لكن بتحمى نفسها بطريقتها طول منت بعيد عنها لان الحياه اجبرتها تعمل ده
> ...





Gospel Life قال:


> ردك ممتاز يا جيلي بجد
> هو دا فعلا اللي بيحصل في وقتنا الحالي
> البنت بقي علي عتقها متطلبات كتير جدا في الحياه
> وهي بتحاول تتكايف معاها بكل الطرق
> ...



*حرام انا تعبت
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اه فعلا تصدق!!!علي فكره انا فاهمه انه قصد موضوعك البنت الكلاس مش الشرشوحه الي بتداري شرشحتها بالرقه الزايفه بس فعلا اللهم طولك يا روح...*
> 
> *ليا عوده لموضوعك اخي الفاضل*
> 
> *سلام*​




*يا مسهل .. بادره رأى صائب .. فى انتظاره
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *الرقة كلها جاااااااات اهو *
> *أحم أحم *
> *ههههههه*
> *يا مواضيعك يا مارسو :mus13:*
> ...




*هههههههههه ما بلاش تفكرينى مين كان بيرتعش ساعتها ههههههههه

الحق يا مارسيلينو ههههههه طيب اعمل ايه أضرب مين فيهم هههههههه

المهم  يا جدعان البت مرمر دى من الناس القليله الرقيقه اللى شوفتها وكان فى موقفين عكس بعض كانت زى ماهى  ضحكت وهزرت واتضايقت واتنرفزت كل دة برقه

يلا خدى مقلب فى نفسك بقى ههههههههه :new6:
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مارسو انت اللى مش عارف انت عايز
> انا اديتك تعريفى الخاص بيا عن مفهوم الرقة ,المعانى الانسانية زى الرقة والحب والحنان ,ليها اكتر من تعريف بتختلف من شخص لاخر وعلشان كده انا سألتك ايه تعريف الرقة فى نظرك
> ومحولتش الموضوع زى ما انت بتقول انا سألتك سؤال فعلا
> 
> ...



*مش عارف حاسس انك بعيد اوى عن الموضوع الاساسى 

انا بتكلم فى صفه معينه بغض النظر عن العالم كله 

دخلوتونا فى مجتمع وقصص ومجالات فررعيه تدوش

انا بتكلم على صفه ضايعه فى اغلبيه البنات 

صفه اساسيه فى اى بنت مالهاش دعوة باللى بتقوليه

انتى اتولدتى بطبيعه معينه مش هتتغير هتبقى انتى هو انتى حتى لو الدنيا اتقلبت

انا هادى ومش بحب اعلى صوتى فى مكان شغلى بيتكلموا بصوت عالى احيانا انا معرفش ومعرفتش اعمل زيهم لانى انا طبيعتى هاااااااااادى الدنيا تنضرب تقلب حواليا انا زى ما انا لانى انا كدددددددددددددددة مش بصطنع الهدؤ 

يارب تفهمونى بقى تعبت والحوار بقى ممل 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حرام انا تعبت
> *​




هههههههههههههههه
وهذا هو المطلوب يا ميلو

بس بلاش تنكر اني بنت رقيقه  :flowers: 
خالص مالص نالص بالص








بدل والنبي ما اجيلك واغزك في بيتكم :boxing:


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2011)

ملاك فاقد الامل قال:


> واضح يا حاج مارسو
> ان نهايتك علي ايد البنات قربت
> الفاحه علي روحك ^_^




:t19::t19::t19:​


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> ايه يا مارسلينوا
> انت تقصد البنت الرقيقه
> اللي هي ميته خالص علي روحها
> ومش دريانه بعشتها




*أأأأأجرى بابت انتى اخر واحدة تتكلمى انا شاكك ان فيكي شنب :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> على فكرة مارسلينو مش عارف يعبر عن الرقة اللى هو عاوزها
> و البنات واخدة الرقة بمفهوم ضعف و ذل و سلبية
> الرقة من الاخر يخوانا يعنى البنت تكون هادية فى كلامها مع حبيبها
> بتحب الحياة و الاطفال يعنى لما تشوف طفل صغير تقعد تلاعبه و تكون مبسوطة
> ...



*هو مش كدة بالظبط بس قريب اوى وبعدين بلاش الكلام دة اصله وحش وقديم :shutup22:
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مايو 2011)

انا مش هررررررررررد عليك:t30:
عشان 

""
""
""
""
""
""
""
""
""
""
""
""
""
""
""
""
""
""
""
""انا رقيقه:t23:​


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> عجبني موضوعك يا مارسلينو وفاهمه انت تقصد ايه
> كمان فاهمه قصد البناويت ايه
> بص انا عارفه انه الرقه دي مش ظاهره عارف ليه لانها بالفعل موجوده في بنات كتير
> لكن بطبيعه المجتمع وحال البلد بقت البنت بتغير من اسلوبها وطابعها لانها بتخاف تتفهم غلط
> ...




*يعنى ماشى الكلام دة بس مش كله .. الرقيقه رقيقه فى كل الظروف وفى كل المواقف

متعصبه او متضايقه او مسيطره او بتتحكم بردو برقه 

الرقه مش ضعف يا عالم :t19:
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> بصوا يابنات انا جايبه لكم معني الرقه اللي مارسلينوا بيقصدها
> تعالو يابنات تعالو عشان تعرفوا انا بحبكوا قد ايه
> تعالو موضوع كميل خاااااااالس
> اذاى تبقي رقيقه عشان مارسلينوا وريمون ما يقولوش علينا مسترجلين
> ...



*اعرف ناس كدة وربنا شفاهم بردو فربنا يشفيكيي :new6:*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انت متحامل على البنات مش عارف ليه




*الشجره المثمره االناس بتقطعها بالسكاكين :new6:
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2011)

Scofield قال:


> دى كده متبقاش رقة ولامؤاخذة دى تبقى رقاصة:fun_lol:
> الرقة فى البنت هى هدؤها و حبها للغير و مساعدة الناس اللى تحتاجلها و تتاثر باى حاجة تزعل اى حد كانها هى اللى زعلت الرقة انها متروحش تحلق جارسون و تبقى شبه رجاء الجداوى اللى مش عارفينلها دكر من نتاية الرقة انها تحسس اللى قدامها انها انثى مش دكر مربي ضفاير



*عجبانى دماغك العاليه يا ابو نسمه 

بتجيب المفيد على طول:2:
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يارب يكتروا يا مانا علشان الواحد يعرف يرتبط ههههههه*​


ربنا يفرحك يا مارو​


----------



## Scofield (14 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> معاك يا معلم هههههههههههه :boxing:
> ريمون مكنتش اتعذر ولا باع جذر :smil15:
> ال يقومنا على بعض قااااااال



ماشى ماشى ماشى ليكى يوم انتى كمان هعلقك على فنارة الاسكندرية و اخلى كل اللى رايح و اللى جي يضحك عليكى:boxing:


----------



## Scofield (14 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> وانت ايش عرفك ان البنات مبقاش عندها كل ده ؟ كنت عايش معاها لحظة بلحظة انت ؟ اتجوزت خمستين ستين مرة قبل كدة مثلا ؟
> هو انت عشن فى الوقفة النص ساعة ولا الساعتين الى بتشوف البنت فيها كل فترة قدرت تعرف كل اجة بتحس بيها ايه
> وايش عرفك ان الى شعرها قصير دى حلقاه بمزاجها عشان تبقى راجل مش مرض مثلا .. بتكلم جد لانى اعرف ناس شعرها  لما بيطول بيتساقط بيبقى ضعف فبيقصوه قصير .. دخلت جواها تعرف فى ايه؟
> ياربى سطحيين جدااا



وهو انا مبتعاملش مع بنات يعنى ولا ايه؟
و اللى شعرها فيه مرض يبقى تروح لدكتور امراض جلدية وهو يديها دوا ضد الصلع و الجرب
و تبطل تغسل شعرها بميا مجارى و تغسله بشامبو و بلسع و زيت زيتون بتاع شعر مش بتاع اكل بلاش البخل ده


----------



## Scofield (14 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *عجبانى دماغك العاليه يا ابو نسمه
> 
> بتجيب المفيد على طول:2:
> *​



اى خدعة يا ابو سارة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه ما بلاش تفكرينى مين كان بيرتعش ساعتها ههههههههه*​
> *الحق يا مارسيلينو ههههههه طيب اعمل ايه أضرب مين فيهم هههههههه*​
> *المهم يا جدعان البت مرمر دى من الناس القليله الرقيقه اللى شوفتها وكان فى موقفين عكس بعض كانت زى ماهى ضحكت وهزرت واتضايقت واتنرفزت كل دة برقه*​
> *يلا خدى مقلب فى نفسك بقى ههههههههه :new6:*​


 
*هههههههههه*
:love34::love34::love34::love34:​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 مايو 2011)

امممممممممم
فعلا الموضوع صعب اوي
وبصراحة حاولت اقرا كل الردود بس كتير اوي
بص يا مارو انت عندك حق في ان الرقة قلت اوي بس مش انعدمت
وبصراحة مفيش اي مبرر لكده
واللي هيحاول يطلع اي مبرر لو فكر لمدة ثانية هيلاقي نفسه غلطان
كمان انا مش مع ان الرقة ضعف
الرقة ضعف في حالة واحدة لو صاحبتها هبلة
لكن الرقة مع الحكمة استحالة هتبقي ضعف ابدا
وكمان محدش بيتعلم بالساهل ممكن واحدة تبقي طيبة اوي وتتعلم بس تفضل بطبيعتها رقيقة
مش لازم تتحول وتسترجل علشان مش تاخد علي قفاها
لان اجمل حاجة في البنت طبيعتها اللي ربنا خلقها عليها
رقتها وانوثتها ولازم تحافظ عليهم علشان يبقي في اختلاف بينها وبين الراجل​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (16 مايو 2011)

عندك حق يامارو بجد 

المره دى بالذات انت بتتكلم ومعاك حق عكس كل مره هههههههه علشان ماتتغرش اوى

فعلا الرقه فى الزمن دا تاهت 

حتى مابينا احنا كبنات لو كنت رقيقه يعتبرونى بتدلع ولوكنت قويه يعتبرنى ........ ذى ما انت بتقول يعنى هههههه

بس بجد الرقه دى اجمل مافينا ياريت مانضيعهاش منا لانها كنز جميل وعنوانا اللى بيعلن عن جنسنا ​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 مايو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *الرقة كلها جاااااااات اهو *
> *أحم أحم *
> *ههههههه*
> *يا مواضيعك يا مارسو :mus13:*
> ...





انا ليا تعليق صغير علي كلامك يا مرمر
سواء البنت رقيقة او لا
لو حد عاكس بنت في الشارع
المفروض تعمل نفسها ولا كأن حد بيتكلم
لانها مش هينفع تعمل اي رد فعل
هيتقال عليها انه عاجبها في حالة واحدة لو ضحكت او فتحت كلام
لكن لو مشيت من سكات ومش عطيتله اهتمام اكيه البعيد هيفهم انه مش عاجبها
والموقف ده مش مبرر ان البنت تتخلي عن رقتها
علشان كده قولت مفيش اي مبرر ان البنت تتخلي عن رقتها​


----------



## marcelino (16 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> امممممممممم
> فعلا الموضوع صعب اوي
> وبصراحة حاولت اقرا كل الردود بس كتير اوي
> بص يا مارو انت عندك حق في ان الرقة قلت اوي بس مش انعدمت
> ...




*الله ينور يا مرمر رد منطقى وقريب من اللى فى دماغى 
*​


----------



## marcelino (16 مايو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> عندك حق يامارو بجد
> 
> المره دى بالذات انت بتتكلم ومعاك حق عكس كل مره هههههههه علشان ماتتغرش اوى
> 
> ...




*ههههههههه يابنتى انا على حق على طول

بحييكى طبعا على صراحتك ورأيك الرائع عقبال الباقى
*​


----------



## marcelino (17 مايو 2011)

*أحب اقول فى نهايه الموضوع وبعد كل الردود سواء عجبتنى او معجبتنيش

أحب اقول ان الموضوع وعن دون قصد كشف نسبه الاسترجال فى كل بنت ههههههه

فكله ابتدى هجوم وتبرير وأسباب ومنهم من ادعى انه مش فاهم !!

مع ان الموضوع بسيط خالص بس كان محتاج مشاعر رقيقه تفهمه وتستوعبه

ومن المؤسف طبعا ان من عدد قليل جدا لا يتجاوز اصابع اليد الواحدة من اللى دخلوا الموضوع 

أثبتوا رقتهم التلقااااائيه وليس تصنع ولا تبرير لعدم وجودها .. الخ 

يمكن انا نظرتى غلط او مش قادر افهمكم اللى جوايا .. بس انا شايف فى ناس فهمت وقربت من اللى اقصده 

عامه متقلقوش مش كل الرجاله بتفكر زيي كدة الاغلبيه بيهمها الشكل ومش مهم الباقى 

يعنى شكل اخلاق  رقه ومالهاش لازمه اوى الرقه دى .. هو يعنى ايه رقه ؟؟

لكن انا طموح شويه او طماع و افضل الترتيب دة رقه اخلاق شكل

يمكن لانى بعشق الرقه بكل صورها 

يلا هى أراء

بس عن نفسي حسيت بكل مشاعر رقيقه ظهرت فى الموضوع 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> :t19::t19::t19:​


:blush2::blush2:​


----------



## marcelino (17 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *بص يا مارسو انا ليا رأى فى الموضوع ده*
> *فى بنات كتير بتصطنع الرقة و فيه بنات كتير رقيقة بس بتحاول تعمل نفسها مقطعة السمكة علشان ميقولوش عليها غلبانة او طيبة او هبلة (هما اقنعوها ان الرقة سذاجة مثلا و ده غلط طبعا)*
> *عامة الرقة صفة مهمة جدا من صفات الانوثة و انا بعشق الصفة دى و بعجب بأى حد يمتلكها*
> *و الانوثة مينفعش تتدارى و لا ينفع تتمثل*
> *مهما كانت البنت عاملة نفسها مسترجلة او العكس مصطنعة الانوثة لو هى فيها الصفة هتشع لوحدها و هتحس بيها*



*سورى يا حبيبى مكنتش واخد بالى من ردك 

اولا أحييك على ذوقك فى اهتمامك بالرقه

هو ممكن كلامك صح بس مع نسبه معينه لكن فى بنات بتدفن انوثتها تماما
*​


----------



## marcelino (17 مايو 2011)

*أحب اقول فى نهايه الموضوع وبعد كل الردود سواء عجبتنى او معجبتنيش*

* أحب اقول ان الموضوع وعن دون قصد كشف نسبه الاسترجال فى كل بنت ههههههه*

* فكله ابتدى هجوم وتبرير وأسباب ومنهم من ادعى انه مش فاهم !!*

* مع ان الموضوع بسيط خالص بس كان محتاج مشاعر رقيقه تفهمه وتستوعبه*

* ومن المؤسف طبعا ان من عدد قليل جدا لا يتجاوز اصابع اليد الواحدة من اللى دخلوا الموضوع *

* أثبتوا رقتهم التلقااااائيه وليس تصنع ولا تبرير لعدم وجودها .. الخ *

* يمكن انا نظرتى غلط او مش قادر افهمكم اللى جوايا .. بس انا شايف فى ناس فهمت وقربت من اللى اقصده *

* عامه متقلقوش مش كل الرجاله بتفكر زيي كدة الاغلبيه بيهمها الشكل ومش مهم الباقى *

* يعنى شكل اخلاق  رقه ومالهاش لازمه اوى الرقه دى .. هو يعنى ايه رقه ؟؟*

* لكن انا طموح شويه او طماع و افضل الترتيب دة رقه اخلاق شكل*

* يمكن لانى بعشق الرقه بكل صورها *

* يلا هى أراء*

* بس عن نفسي حسيت بكل مشاعر رقيقه ظهرت فى الموضوع *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *أحب اقول فى نهايه الموضوع وبعد كل الردود سواء عجبتنى او معجبتنيش*
> 
> * أحب اقول ان الموضوع وعن دون قصد كشف نسبه الاسترجال فى كل بنت ههههههه*
> 
> ...


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *أحب اقول فى نهايه الموضوع وبعد كل الردود سواء عجبتنى او معجبتنيش*​
> 
> *أحب اقول ان الموضوع وعن دون قصد كشف نسبه الاسترجال فى كل بنت ههههههه*​
> *فكله ابتدى هجوم وتبرير وأسباب ومنهم من ادعى انه مش فاهم !!*​
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ااااااااه مستحيل التفكير الدكوري الرجعي انو يبعد عن الراجل الشرقي*
*لازم دايما انو يحط المراة باختبارات وامتحانات.. وبقوانينه هو... وهو للازم يصدر الحكم في النهاية!!!!!*
*مستحيل العالم الشرقي يتقدم ولو بعد1400 سنة ضوئية اذا استمر الرجل في فرض تسلطه وسن قوانين على رغبته واصدار احكام على مزاجه*

*رحماك يا رب! *


----------



## marcelino (17 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> marcelino قال:
> 
> 
> > *أحب اقول فى نهايه الموضوع وبعد كل الردود سواء عجبتنى او معجبتنيش*
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > *هههههه ولا غدر ولا حاجه ولا مترتب حتى
> ...


----------



## marcelino (17 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ااااااااه مستحيل التفكير الدكوري الرجعي انو يبعد عن الراجل الشرقي*
> ...




*سبحان الله !!!

برغم ان الموضوع مش واخد الاتجاه خالص سواء من بعيد او من قريب

لكن اهو أى تبرير ورد فعل غير مدروس وخلاص  .. بس مش مشكله الكلام دة مش بيأثر معايا خلاص  المهم انى عارف نفسي كويس 
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *سبحان الله !!!*​
> *برغم ان الموضوع مش واخد الاتجاه خالص سواء من بعيد او من قريب*​
> *لكن اهو أى تبرير ورد فعل غير مدروس وخلاص .. بس مش مشكله الكلام دة مش بيأثر معايا خلاص  المهم انى عارف نفسي كويس *​


 

*مش عايزة اثر في حد يا مارس لا ده الحقيقة *
*انتم دايما تتعاملو مع المراة بمبدا "التلميذ والاستاذ"*
*دايما لازم المراة تتحط في اختبارات وامتحانات بقوانينكم انتم *
*وفي النهاية طبعا انتم للازم تصدرو الحكم*
*وانت مثال صارخ لتفكير الراجل الشرقي *
*كلكم نفس التفكير وكلكم اصبع واحد وبس*​ 
*ربنا يرحمنا لاننا تخنقنا من الوضع ده اتخنقنااااااااا*

​


----------



## marcelino (17 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> marcelino قال:
> 
> 
> > اغلب البنات دخلو ع انهم يردو ع موضوعك ويبينو ليه الرقه
> ...


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > *هههههههه لا الفرصه بتيجى مره واحدة بس *​
> ...


----------



## marcelino (17 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> marcelino قال:
> 
> 
> > * اااااااااااااااااه مفيش فايدة *
> ...


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> أنجيلا قال:
> 
> 
> > *يابنتى متتعبنيش مش عايز اخسرك حقيقى*​
> ...


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> marcelino قال:
> 
> 
> > * اااااااااااااااااه مفيش فايدة *
> ...


----------



## girgis2 (17 مايو 2011)

*أستمتعت بالمناقشات وبموضوعك دا يامارسو
شكرااا ليك وربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> أنجيلا قال:
> 
> 
> > انجيلا انا فاهمة قصدك ايه بموضوع الاختبارات
> ...


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> marmora jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > *وامتحان مارس ده بدافع ايه*
> ...


----------



## أنجيلا (18 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> أنجيلا قال:
> 
> 
> > يا حبيبتي مارو مش بيعمل اختبار ولا حاجة
> ...


----------



## جيلان (18 مايو 2011)

ايه ده يعنى ده مقلب وهنطلع فى الكاميرا الخفية ؟
طب زييييييع يا استاذ ابراهيم خلى الناس تتبسط


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ايه ده يعنى ده مقلب وهنطلع فى الكاميرا الخفية ؟
> طب زييييييع يا استاذ ابراهيم خلى الناس تتبسط



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موتينيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ضحكككك
هههههههههههههههههههه
ه رئيها ذييييييع وخلي الناس تتبسطط*


----------



## marcelino (18 مايو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *أستمتعت بالمناقشات وبموضوعك دا يامارسو
> شكرااا ليك وربنا يباركك
> *​




*نوورت يا جميل
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ايه ده يعنى ده مقلب وهنطلع فى الكاميرا الخفية ؟
> طب زييييييع يا استاذ ابراهيم خلى الناس تتبسط



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## marcelino (18 مايو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> انا مش هررررررررررد عليك:t30:
> عشان
> 
> ""
> ...




*انا عارف بس مش هقول ههههههه
*​


----------



## girgis2 (18 مايو 2011)

*يا مسترجلين ياا**
ههههههه
فكرتني بالبرنامج التلفزيوني الرمضاني السابق :
يا تلفزيون ياا
للمذيع : يا رمسيس ياا
ههههههه
*​


----------

